# another apache upgrade woe

## thecooptoo

```
Module 'deflate' depends on 'filter'
```

  error on emergeing  the apache upgrade , so i removed deflate module from /etc/make.conf and now i get 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 2) www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r3 to /
> 
>  * gentoo-apache-2.2.8-r3-20080601.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]
> 
>  * httpd-2.2.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]
> ...

 

FWIW 

```
grenada  # nano -w /etc/make.conf

grenada .snapshots # grep ^[A-Za-z] /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="apache2 avahi cairo cli cups cgi crypt ctype dbus ftp gd iconv imap logrotate mysql mysqli nls opengl pcre png postgres php qt3 session ssl sqlite  sqlite3 tk unicode vorbis vhosts session doc  X xml zlib"

FEATURES="distcc"

MAKEOPTS="-j 4"

APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in  mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so"

grenada      

grenada .snapshots # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 02 Jun 2008 15:34:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j 4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apache2 avahi berkdb cairo cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus doc dri fortran ftp gd gdbm gpm iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog logrotate midi mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png postgres pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl tcpd tk unicode vhosts vorbis x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

grenada .snapshots #                                                       

        
```

 so what now ?

----------

## magic919

 *Quote:*   

> Module 'authz_host' is required in the default apache configuration.

 

----------

## thecooptoo

thanks - i added that to etc/make.conf and it compiled.

I converted the old built-in mods as per the howto - so one is essential in the new config, but wasnt in the old .......

am i alone in discovering this ? 

should a line be added to the howto  upgrade ?

----------

## FireFlash

I had the same problem, was solved by adding authz_host thanks to this thread.

I was upgrading from 2.0.55-r1 to 2.2.9.

----------

